# Fort Stewart Truth....



## hpericht (Mar 10, 2014)

So I moved into the Savannah area in December and really want to lay a tom or two down this turkey season. I went out to Ft. Stewart this past Saturday but all I saw was mud, hog sign, and a lot of people doing God knows what. After reading posts on here about Ft. Stewart I want to ask everyone if Ft. Stewart is really that bad and a madhouse during turkey season? I have a lease out in Richmond Hill but have only seen two hens out there so I'm wondering if Ft. Stewart would be worth the hassle. Im hoping that if theres hens then a tom will come looking for them soon.  Either way ill be in the woods somewhere come the 22nd. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jamey J (Mar 10, 2014)

Not sure bout ft. Stewart as I've never hunted there. I have heard some good & bad stories. But I can tell ya this. One of the best seasons I ever had was on a place I had only seen a few hens before that season so I didn't even bother to hunt there at first but after I put pressure on my honey hole I wanted give it a break & decided to go there & well let's just say that place is my new honey hole. Good luck this season!


----------



## Bama B (Mar 10, 2014)

No Ft stewart is not a bad place. this time of year it gets a lot of pressure because of the hogs. There is a big influx of out of state hunters coming in for the hogs because its some of the best hog hunting. Right now the river is high and alot of areas are flooded.So hunters are packed into areas. Another thing to remember is hog hunting usually means groups of hunter together. Come next Sat you will see a big difference. I have hunted there for over 26 years now. You will be suprised to find you will have whole areas to yourself. for turkey and deer season. One other thing to remember is because we have had so much rain the roads are a mess so you see more people packed into areas that dont require a 4x4 to traverse the roads. Its a great place to hunt with alot of game. Good Luck


----------



## hpericht (Mar 10, 2014)

Sounds great.. Thanks guys. I guess i'll be headed out there next Friday to do some scouting then bright and early Saturday morning. I'll give Ft Stewart a chance or two then i'll head out to my lease to see if I can get a tom to holla back at me. Thanks again!


----------



## Pate55 (Mar 10, 2014)

Good luck ....I'm ready to hear a Tom fire back too!


----------



## robert carter (Mar 10, 2014)

I would suggest reading the rules 7 times for Fort stewart. Then read`m again. It is a great place to hunt but have their own set of rules. Good rules actually, but different than state Land and wma`s.Lot of turkeys there. I`ve killed some with my bow and I`m a bad shot..RC


----------



## straightshooter (Mar 11, 2014)

122 turkeys and 630 hogs checked in during 2013.  They limit the number of hunters in zones, but hunters tend to hunt hunters there as soon as they hear a gobble or yelp.  Hunters would kill twice as many turkeys if they wouldn't move around so much, but it's no different from other public hunting land.  

They do plant food plots and do control burns on the base.  Sadly they are sometimes burning during April and May, which for nesting birds and the fawn drop for deer is the worst time possible.  

And as someone else posted...read the rules, read the rules, read the rules...


----------



## The Fever (Mar 11, 2014)

TRUTH?!?!?! YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH.....




sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Danny Leigh (Mar 12, 2014)

robert carter said:


> I`ve killed some with my bow *and I`m a bad shot..RC*





Tell that to all the animals you've taken with your bow. You're too modest, but that's not a bad thing to be.


----------



## ltfireman1604 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi,

Ft Stewart is a good place to hunt, just make sure to read ALL the regulations on hunting.  The game wardens can be - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - holes.  One reg that is not very clear is about the ammo and gun placement in your vehicle.  U must seperate them.  I.e. gun in front seat and ammo in TRUNK of car, and gun in front seat and ammo in BED of pickup.  No i'm not kidding!


----------



## ltfireman1604 (Mar 13, 2014)

*Burning on Ft Stewart.*



straightshooter said:


> They do plant food plots and do control burns on the base.  Sadly they are sometimes burning during April and May, which for nesting birds and the fawn drop for deer is the worst time possible.



The burning on Ft. Stewart is due to the Forestry trying to make up for the past 4 years of not being able to burn.  They even burn on days that Ga. Forestry are not issuing permits due to high fire danger weather.


----------



## bowtech2011 (Mar 14, 2014)

As others have stated read the regulations closely. I have given up the hunting over there not worth it in my opinion to many disrespectful hunters and game wardens for me.  I quit when they required you to register your firearms and qualify to get an archery certificate. I would rather drive the other way and hunt the state wmas. Good luck to whoever has the patience for it. I could go on and on about ruined hunts and game wardens trying hard for something to write a ticket for including searching vehicle for no apparent reason other than they can.


----------



## Bama B (Mar 14, 2014)

I have never had a problem with the wardens.  As far as the gun regs its simple store ammo away from fire arm. Bow qualification is a good idea. Its a 20 and 30 yard practice shot. Should be no problem for a experienced and ethical bow hunter. Its simple register your weapon, obey state and fed laws and enjoy the hunt. No matter were you hunt on public land and unfortunately even private you will always have disrespectful and unethical hunters/poachers. It sad but its a fact.


----------



## GLS (Mar 16, 2014)

I had a buddy escorted off the base by a warden because the warden thought a .410 was not a legal weapon to hunt turkeys.  He ruined the man's weekend because it wasn't until he located and complained to the head warden that the error was rectified.


----------



## mose (Mar 16, 2014)

It's a pretty good place to hunt. I've only had one POTTY MOUTH warden encounter. The others have been professional and nice. Good luck and READ THE REGS.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Mar 16, 2014)

I've heard people having issues with the GWs on FS, but they've usually always been cool with me. I think it's a lot like getting stopped by a cop...have a bad attitude with them or act nervous/shady,  and they'll think you're up to no good. Heck, I usually end up shooting the bull with them for awhile. Most of them recognize me by now and generally just leave me alone or do the minimal license check. Build a positive reputation with them and you'll find it much more pleasant to hunt out there.


----------



## GLS (Mar 16, 2014)

If a game warden asks to search  your vehicle, politely refuse.  If they insist, don't give permission but don't resist.  The regs allow them to examine your license, etc. and gun.  Refusal will get you a suspension under the regs.  Don't leave buckshot in your truck, take a turkey call with you out of season, or have a grain of corn or other feed in your vehicle.  The possession of "bait" on Ft. Stewart is a no-no.  There are some Mickey Mouse rules in play, but if you can't abide by them go somewhere else.


----------



## Bama B (Mar 17, 2014)

Why would you risk suspension and not allow them to search your vehicle. I have never been asked if by a warden or mp to search my truck in 20 years. They will look in the bed thats about it. I let them check the guns in the back seat because i am to lazy to get out of the truck. I guess i have been real lucky. I have never had any problems with them. Normally they check me if they dont recognze me and away we go.


----------



## GLS (Mar 17, 2014)

You don't risk suspension by not consenting to search your truck.   "You mind if I search your truck?"   It's the difference between you saying "yes" and "no".  "sir, you don't have my permission.  If you insist on doing it anyway, let me make it clear.  It is without my consent."  If you consent, you give up all rights to contest the search if something turned up, even if you had no idea it was there.  Try explaining that to the judge.  There used to be a highway patrol man on I-95, who would stop a profiled vehicle, and chat them up.  He would then ask them if they didn't mind if he looked in their car.  "No, go ahead."  He would pull out a tool kit and take off door panels, remove glove compartments, remove all items from the trunk and often find drugs.  But not everyone he stopped and field stripped their cars were in possession of illegal substances.  If they hadn't consented, he wouldn't have been able to search their car.  Once you give permission, you can't limit how intrusive the search is.   A buddy was detained at listening time for over 15 minutes when he gave permission for one to search his truck.  He didn't like it and the same warden stopped him two more mornings in a row. to check his license, etc.  The man complained.  The warden no longer works there.  They don't have an automatic right to search your truck.  You risk suspension if you refuse to allow them to check your gun.  That's in the regs.


----------



## Bama B (Mar 17, 2014)

I guess I never really cared or worried about it. I understand that some one may feel it an invasion of there rights or privacy and I respect that. I know whats in my truck at all times and I know there is nothing to worry about. I have been stopped a few time. Lead foot. But never worried about it because I have nothing to hide. If asked I would always comply. And before any one suggest that I am  part of the problem let me perfectly clear. I have learned its not worth the hassle and its not worth my time to argue. Thats my opinion and only mine. I have had no problems with the wardens or Johnny law and hope never will.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 18, 2014)

One day as I was renewing my pass I walked over to the Warden office and went in a sat down and talked a bit. I had some questions I was not sure about and did not trust the opinion of the young Lady in pass and permit.. It went from  a conversation from rules to Turkey hunting tales to rattlesnake encounters and on and on. I left with a smile and the golden rule proves true again. BE nice and treat people as you want to be treated. I have never had a bad encounter with a Warden there and always when stopped end up chatting for a while. Good people.RC


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree, I have nothing to fear in a search. I've had my truck lightly searched out there once. I do however make sure that as the seasons change, I give my truck a search to make sure I don't have equipment for game that isn't in season...that's asking for problems.


----------



## Echo (Mar 20, 2014)

If I was new to the hunting experience there I would try and make every effort to find and go with somebody who knew the layout of the land as well as the finer points of the military regs that govern all outdoor activities there. I've hunted it for the better part of my life so I don't worry too much about running a foul of the regs or getting lost and finding myself in a potentially life threatening situation by inadvertently entering an active training or firing area.

Even so, it's important to re-read the regs every season because they usually change every year. Like anywhere else on public land the turkey hunting can range from excellent to extremely poor depending on your luck that particular day.


----------



## M Sharpe (Mar 20, 2014)

Echo said:


> If I was new to the hunting experience there I would try and make every effort to find and go with somebody who knew the layout of the land as well as the finer points of the military regs that govern all outdoor activities there. I've hunted it for the better part of my life so I don't worry too much about running a foul of the regs or getting lost and finding myself in a potentially life threatening situation by inadvertently entering an active training or firing area.
> 
> Even so, it's important to re-read the regs every season because they usually change every year. Like anywhere else on public land the turkey hunting can range from excellent to extremely poor depending on your luck that particular day.



X2 Ernie!!!
What always gets me is when you hear of people in an open area that has no possible way to get to it without going thru a closed area......No No:No No:


----------



## M Sharpe (Mar 22, 2014)

How'd you fellas do today with half of the base closed down.......on opening day???


----------



## bowboy1989 (Mar 22, 2014)

M Sharpe said:


> How'd you fellas do today with half of the base closed down.......on opening day???



way to crowded. the place is going down hill. prolly want be going back.


----------



## M Sharpe (Mar 22, 2014)

I checked the status sheets last night, thinking I might go after lunch. When I saw all those areas closed, I said......NOPE!!!


----------



## hpericht (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah I was planning on hitting some of the closed areas as well. After I saw they were going to be closed I had to do some quick scouting Friday afternoon. Yesterday morning I didn't hear a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - thing but saw some good sign. All the open areas were pretty full with hunters so I'm hoping as the season goes on, the areas open up, and the less serious hunters stay home the birds will become more active and vocal. I think C-16 had 14 people in it first thing in the morning!!!


----------



## Echo (Mar 23, 2014)

M Sharpe said:


> How'd you fellas do today with half of the base closed down.......on opening day???


 
Yesterday was the most crowded that I've ever seen during turkey season, Mark. Trucks and people everywhere. I got beat to my first spot so I went to spot #2 and had a couple of birds gobbling good on the roost but they got quiet and didn't come my way after fly down. Heard a couple of nearby shots shortly after that so maybe someone had come in from another direction on them.

New area this morning and didn't hear anything from the roost but had one gobble twice on his own about an hour later. Again, he wouldn't work to the call.

I had been hearing an unusual noise like a loud generator all morning and as I was walking back from my attempt on the ground bird, an unseen but very nearby battery of tanks sent a large # of rounds downrange right over my head! You talk about some noise - I can't imagine what that must sound like to a gobbler. Anyway I stuffed tissue paper in my ears to try and protect my hearing and hightailed it back to the truck. Minutes later I ran into a GW who was attempting to quickly round up all of the hunters and get them out of what had suddenly become a very "hot'' area. The area was listed as open and the system allowed 17 hunters to check in but obviously someone had goofed big time.

I think I'll let things cool down a bit before going back out.


----------



## Bama B (Mar 23, 2014)

Hate to hear it was crowded. I was in the B and c areas Fri trying for one more hog and saw all the areas closed. They are burning a lot of areas right now as well as the training. With it as wet as it is they will capitalize on it and try to get a bunch of area burns in. Bowboy dont give up on the place. It is a great place to hunt. It has been a little crazy this year. Once you get dialed in and used to the rules and regs you like it. Good luck to all with the turkeys. Almost forgot the Seed ticks are out and I mean with a lot of them.Still finding the little buggers two days later.


----------



## mose (Mar 24, 2014)

I didn't get to go this past weekend, but the status sheet looked pretty normal. Unless they made some changes.


----------



## mcarge (Mar 26, 2014)

The Simple truth.

So called "Hunters" who have not put the time in scouting will try to "snake" your birds coming in from the road with a box call even though you have been on them since before sunrise. Word to the wise... Scout hard, hunt hard and don't be afraid to get off the road! Have the courtesy if you see a truck parked not to pull in behind them. I hope the idiots who tried pulling this crap Saturday morning read this. Good luck with your season out there!


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Mar 26, 2014)

Amen Mike, and nice job!!!

The artillery has been absolutely insane for a couple of weeks...kind of hard to hear them gobbling with all the explosions. Lol


----------



## GLS (Mar 27, 2014)

How about standing in the road next to your truck in the dark and an idiot pulls up behind you and asks in a loud voice as if he learned how to whisper in a sawmill:  "Which side of the road are you going to hunt?"


----------



## Bama B (Mar 27, 2014)

Good job Mike. It has gotten bad this year with the unethical hunters.


----------



## capt stan (Mar 27, 2014)

Pretty bad when theres 10 people piled into one area on a thursday morning.


----------



## GLS (Mar 27, 2014)

Bama B said:


> Good job Mike. It has gotten bad this year with the unethical hunters.


Since the beginning in 1977, there have always been more than a handful of rotten apples at Stewart.  One man would deliberately ruin a man's hunt, spook the bird, and go back another day to try and kill it.  Old age finally got him.  Then there are the fellows who take advantage of ethical hunters by dropping off a truck at a spot and leaving the truck behind, driving off with another person to hunt someplace else and then circle back to hunt the area later in the day.  These guys know that some hunters will give a parked truck a wide berth.  I love it when I hear about someone getting busted hunting in the impact area.


----------



## Bama B (Mar 28, 2014)

Well said GLS. You probaly will not believe this but I was thinking the same thing about people leaving trucks parked and riding with some one else. I have been hunting stewart a while and learned a few tricks of my own. Since the developement of hand held Gps i have been able to keep a few spots secret. No more flagging tape of bright eyes. I have been fortunate to meet some great guys and gals hunting the base. I have also had to deal with some jack legs. Stewart is a great place to hunt. You just have to put the time and work in.


----------



## M Sharpe (Apr 1, 2014)

Went into Ft. Stewart today and found a tank batalion sitting on the corner of two roads. I figured they'd be gone by day-break. Hah!!!! Sit there with their engines idleing for hours. Come to find out, the area was suppose to be closed!!! One of the soldiers said they'd be there till Thurday!! I called pass & permit and found out they where closed on Tuesday. Called the gamewardens office to report this. No answer!! Fortunately, I have the head gamewarden in my contact list. I reported this to him and that there was one other hunter still in there. He talked to range control and they promptly closed the area. While walking back to the truck, I encountered some soldiers that were on a training mission......when you hear the command to shoot it, you don't know if they are talking about you or something else!!!!!!!!!! I got the heck out of there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GLS (Apr 2, 2014)

Last year the wardens removed all hunters from open areas surrounding a permanently closed area in an attempt to catch a man hunting in the closed area.  One man I know was called out of the woods  by wardens as he worked a bird in an open area.  The wardens were trying to prevent the suspect from being  picked up by someone who may have dropped him off.


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 2, 2014)

GLS said:


> Last year the wardens removed all hunters from open areas surrounding a permanently closed area in an attempt to catch a man hunting in the closed area.  One man I know was called out of the woods  by wardens as he worked a bird in an open area.  The wardens were trying to prevent the suspect from being  picked up by someone who may have dropped him off.



I guess that's one way to get an area to yourself.


----------



## GLS (Apr 13, 2014)

Heaven help us.  A buddy was stopped by a new Stewart warden last week as he drove off the area.  After producing his shotgun to check for plugging, the warden asked to see his ammo.  He showed him a shell.  "Oh, no.  This won't do.  It doesn't indicate size shot.   You can't hunt with shot larger than #2".  The lettering had been worn off from loading/unloading.   He offered to let the warden cut the shell open, but found another shell that still had the lettering.   As if hulls can't be reloaded with different size shot than the hull markings indicate.  And what about reloads??  A little too invasive and presumptive that all hunters are outlaws.  When asked to produce proof of gun registration, he showed him the documentation that was in his console.  "That won't do.  It has to be on you."  He opened his wallet and produced another copy.  Another case where a game warden has misread the rules.  The documents must be in your "possession".  Having it in your truck is in one's "possession."   My buddy made a point of  being cooperative and polite. He has since been re-checked by the same warden for his license, hunter's safety card and permit.  BTW, there are different storage requirements of guns  and ammo for guns over 21" and those under 21" overall length.  Under 21" is more restrictive than over 21" but some wardens at Stewart try to apply the more restrictive requirements on shotguns.  If you hunt there, you best have the rules printed out so that they can be shown to a warden if he is clearly wrong.

After re-reading the SOP dated Sept. 13, 2013.  I see nothing in the rules requiring a hunter to present a firearm and ammo for inspection if it is in the vehicle (or any other time).  In the appendix for specific offenses and suspension periods this is the only compliance requirement regarding what the game warden has a right to demand to see:
• Refusal to submit to examination of license, permit, tag, pass, and/or wildlife: 1 year  (page 32).  If I've missed the obvious in the rules, correct me.


----------



## M Sharpe (Apr 13, 2014)

Gil, I've never seen a bunch that is wanting to find something wrong than this bunch. After making it back to my truck last week, I saw where one had checked my permit in the windshield. He had stepped out in the white sand and walked across that red clay to my truck. Could see where he had to get up on his toes to read it.


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 13, 2014)

I guess I'm glad I don't there. I've unloaded my shells so many times that none of them have any shot size on them! I would get a ticket for sure.


----------



## strutnrut (Apr 15, 2014)

I hunt at Fort Campbell Ky. The is a thing called an ICE Comment that you can fill out that goes thru the Command Group to the one who must reply to the complaint. FYI


----------



## Bama B (Apr 18, 2014)

I have hunted ft stewart for over 26 years. I have never had a problem with the wardens. I have been checked on a regular basis. The rules due state I believe that you must have all documentation on your person when in the woods. I did not think you could make a copy of the gun registation. that is why they stamp it in red several times on the original. Not being rude GLS have you personaly had trouble with wardens out there or hearing stories from your buddies.


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 18, 2014)

One of these days, I'm going to have to make a trip down there to hunt.

Seems it could be hit or miss, but I'd like to give it a go sometime in the future.


----------



## watermedic (Apr 18, 2014)

You guys need to remember that you are on a military base and are subject to their rules and regs. They do not need permission or a warrant to search your vehicle. Nor do they need probable cause.

You give up some rights when you are on a military establishment.


----------



## Echo (Apr 18, 2014)

watermedic said:


> You guys need to remember that you are on a military base and are subject to their rules and regs. They do not need permission or a warrant to search your vehicle. Nor do they need probable cause.
> 
> You give up some rights when you are on a military establishment.


 
And that gentleman, is the truth.


----------



## GLS (Apr 18, 2014)

Echo said:


> And that gentleman, is the truth.


 That is incorrect.  One doesn't waive the 4th amendment right to be free from unreasonable searches by entering Ft. Stewart's woods.


----------



## GLS (Apr 18, 2014)

watermedic said:


> You guys need to remember that you are on a military base and are subject to their rules and regs. They do not need permission or a warrant to search your vehicle. Nor do they need probable cause.
> 
> You give up some rights when you are on a military establishment.



Some, not all, courts distinguish between a "closed" and "open" military base.  The cantonment of Fort Stewart is considered "closed" and one must pass through a guarded gate and secure the right to enter from a guard.  The woods portion is not "closed", but considered "open" with entry secured by pass and permit.  One doesn't  give up the right to be free from unreasonable search and seizures on an "open" base or consent to search by entry.


----------



## Bama B (Apr 18, 2014)

I am just asking. GLS have you had a bad experience on Stewart. I am not sure about the wardens having the right to search vehicle when they want. I just never cared or worried about it. they have always done it for years. I know when they have a game check they will search the everything. But again I never cared. Stewart is like any other public land there will always be some problems. From some of the threads i have read the private clubs and land owners have some of the same problems unfortunately. I will always hunt stewart a lot of game and has always been good to me and my friends


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Apr 18, 2014)

Been watching this thread for a bit and thought I would chime in. All of the training areas on post are considered Federal Military training areas. All the roads have some kind of gate that you must pass. The most common is the one on 144 by the McDons in Richmond Hill. Once you pass that gate you fall into the FS regs and not the state regs. Once you pass those gates you are on a "closed' installation. For example. Hit a deer or need assistance from a non-MP on 144 and they will only direct you to call the MPs. With all that said...it is designed as a military training installation not a hunting installation. I love to hunt Ft. Stewart and have meet some great people but have to remind myself all the time what it is and where I am. It is a privilege not a right to hunt there.


----------



## Echo (Apr 18, 2014)

GLS said:


> That is incorrect. One doesn't waive the 4th amendment right to be free from unreasonable searches by entering Ft. Stewart's woods.


 
Woods, highways, tank trails, ponds, rivers - it does not matter what portion of the military reservation that you are on if you are within it's boundaries then you, your vehicle and effects are subject to being searched and inspected for compliance with post regulations and that may or may not include the use of military working dogs. You may want to slow down a bit and read the big signs on 119 & 144 as you enter the post next time for some additional clarification on the matter. Not trying to be a smart about it here but I do have about 35 years of experience hunting and fishing on Fort Stewart on which to base my comments on.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Apr 19, 2014)

A few years ago, a handful of guys I hunted with out there and myself were apparently on a "list". The GWs were all over us for awhile. If you're successful out there,  you WILL be on their radar for at some point. We were all legit, but they assumed we were "up to something". Other than that season, I've never really had a problem with the GWs...they've always been ok to deal with. I've heard horror stories from others though.


----------



## GLS (Apr 19, 2014)

In the beginning of this thread I stated if a game warden asks to search your vehicle it is your right not to give consent.  Don’t be rude, just say “no” or as a buddy recently said “I’d rather you not”.   If he searches regardless, don’t resist.  It’s up to you to give consent or not.  I had a friend consent to a woods search while hunting and the game warden took his sweet time opening up every compartment and inspecting everything he had in his truck and was made to feel as if he were a criminal.  He was left with the distinct impression that he was being jerked around having been detained for a length of time during prime gobbling time.   Nothing was found illegal.  I have other friends just say “no” and the warden drove off after inspecting their permits and licenses.  I have hunted Stewart 37 years, four years short of the time I have spent dealing with Fourth Amendment matters for clients.  There is an arguable distinction between the actively guarded cantonment portion of Stewart and 119 and 144 and the surrounding woods.  At one time 129 was a state highway and considered an open road even though unpaved.  Various federal courts in other districts have disregarded the type of implied consent to search signage which appears on 144 and 119.  Granted military installations have more leeway for searches than civilian property, but the 4th amendment still exists and has implications on military bases.  Courts deal with search issues on a case by case basis and the only way a case usually gets to court is when something illegal is found.  The Founding Fathers didn’t rank the Bill of Rights in order of importance and the 4th amendment is as important as any of the other amendments.  It is to protect citizens against the abuses of the government which includes an unreasonable search without probable cause or any legitimate exception to the requirement of a search warrant.  The 4th Amendment was created not out of thin air but because of abuses by the King.   For the most part, the wardens are gentlemen and I agree that any right we have to hunt there is through the government’s permission.  However, we don’t give up all of our rights to hunt there.  If a warden asked to search my vehicle, I would politely say “no’ for the same reason the warden wouldn’t want his house searched by a stranger or British troops quartered at his house.


----------



## Echo (Apr 19, 2014)

My final take on it - I hunt a lot of public land. WMA's, NWR's, NF's and sometimes military bases. Before I ever load up to go hunting I'm going to read and familiarize myself with the regulations regarding the do's and don'ts of conduct while hunting whatever particular tract of land that I am authorized to be hunting. 

I will do this for a variety of reasons, chief among them will be both for my own safety and the safety of other hunters and individuals whom I may be sharing the land with at the time. I also will do so out of my desire to be a law abiding, ethical hunter and also, certainly to avoid inadvertently running afoul of any regulation that could result in an expensive ticket as well as lost hunting time, possibly being issued to me for a violation.

To me, the only way to reasonably go about this process is to assume that the published regulations that I am reading are legitimate and that the landowner/governing body of said tract of land has the authority to enforce the laws and regulations that it has set forth for the protection and conservation of the natural resources on it's lands as well as the safety of all concerned.

I may not always agree with the regulations or find some of them to be overly burdensome but in those cases I can always exercise my right to hunt elsewhere.


----------



## Bama B (Apr 20, 2014)

Well fellas I will say one last thing and its my opinion. Its always been my understanding the wardens and mp have the right to search your vehicle while on base. Like I stated I have nothing to hide. I am pretty sure that when on post is one thing. Now as far as my home thats a different thing entirely. The statement about a stranger or british troops searching my home thats makes no sence.


----------



## mcarge (Apr 21, 2014)

Two guys that have hunted more than 35 years on post that have killed probably close to 100 birds a piece out there in that time. 

I don't know about the laws regarding consent to search but I do know that any gobbling Tom better be careful when you two guys (Gil and Ernie)drive down the road. 

For myself I just try to stay off the beaten path and away from the public masses... and away from the bother of the impending law that prohibits this very action. In almost 20 years I have never had a GW or MP check me in the bush.. just be right when you hit the road.


----------



## Bama B (Apr 21, 2014)

Well said Mcarge


----------

